

Undergrad improves CERN supercollider algorithm - joshwprinceton
http://www.dailyprincetonian.com/2009/03/23/23108/

======
spoiledtechie
Well I think Einstein said that if you haven't made your major contribution to
society by 30, you will never make it.

~~~
jambalaya
It's probably 35 or later nowadays considering we're living longer and there's
more flexibility in terms of careers.

